

Meeker: Latest Slides on Internet Trends/Data - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/06/meeker_latest_s.html

======
iworkforthem
53 pages slides! that's huge, good stuff! these are what i capture from page 1
to 10, need to get back to work.

mobile internet: 86 mil subscribers of iphone/itouch alone. more than desktop
internet devices. smartphones > pcs. more powerful processors & greater 3g
penetration. # i ask myself, can the telco deliver all these data to all its
subscribers?

mobile usage: 43% search, followed by social networking, news, etc. avg 47
apps downloaded on iphone/itouch from 200k app pool. android has 50k app pool,
avg 22 app downloaded. # 86 mil iphone/itouch users and only 200k app, there
are still quite a lot of opportunities for growth. wonder how many android
handsets are there in the market now?

